# Transfert de musique Ipod vers Imac G5



## lopoOM (23 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
a cause d'un DD interne HS sur mon Imac G5 (qui a été changé) j'ai perdu toute ma musique.....  mais heureusement j'ai mon Ipod 6Go !!!! problème je n'arrive pas a transférer ma musique de mon Ipod vers Itunes....  . J'ai vérifié les autorisations de l'Ipod je suis bien en lecture/écriture.
Help, i need somebody Help...


----------



## Gwen (23 Juin 2006)

Il faut utiliser des logiciels tierce pour faire le transfert.

Tu peut voir cette page qui liste certaines utilitaires. A toi de les tester.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (1 Juillet 2006)

Merci de respecter ce qui &#233;crait en rouge en haut 

Pour iPod, c'est par ici...


----------

